# Just got fired i am so scared.



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

In this economy I am so scared. How do I get another job and what do I say in a interview when they ask me why I left the company? I have my husband and two girls I need a job. and I am so scared someone please help me. what do I say in interviews?


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

sunflower said:


> ... what do I say in a interview when they ask me why I left the company?


First, you were not fired, you were laid off. You were doing a good job, but the company ran out of money.

Second, does your husband work?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, just say you were laid off and point out your strong points! Look nice and professional, make sure you walk in confident and just lay it all out there for them.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

so if I say that I was layed off can they ask that in a interview? I mean can the co. say we fired her????


Ya he works but there is no way to pay all of our bills with just him. I am so scared I just want to cry I can sleep or eat. ugh


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

If the company you used to work for is one of your references, then can contact them to ask about your work ethic and reason for leaving I think.

Were you fired or layed off??


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I was fired. so I dont know how to go about this. I went in and told my HR how perv. my boss was he got a talking to and then he had it in for me after that. dug to get me fired. and it worked. So NOW I have no clue what to say in a interview when they ask me why I left the co. seriously what do you say. Cause you dont want to say negative things about the co. you just look bad you know they more ask that cause they want to know if you will be doing the same to them in there co. I am a crappy interview anyways lol. UGH shoot. I dont know i dont know.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

1- did you make a formal complaint to HR about the hostile work environment (meaning did they make a note and place it in your file)

2 - if they did that - did they do anything to correct the behavior

If you have a record of your attempts to report and then getting fired because you turned him in, then I'd say you have a lawsuit on your hands. It could be worth discussing with a lawyer (legal aid could help if you don't have the money for a regular lawyer).

Just say you and your the company had a difference of opinion on where you/they were heading (and be prepared with examples). Technically all a previous company is suppose to say when called is to verify employment (yes she worked here), the last salary made and sometimes if they would rehire you if the option where there. I've heard you can sue if they defame your character past those 3 questions as well.

Good luck!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So can I say that it was a layoff????


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

no, you cannot lie and say you were laid off. You can word your termination to put you in the best light, as TNgirl said.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

If you were fired in retaliation for reporting sexual harassment, you can sue the company for damages and possible reinstatement. It's also quite likely your former boss will be fired from his position if his behavior leads to the company getting sued.

Definitely talk to a lawyer about this.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Companies typically step away from commenting on past employees except for saying you worked there.

You need to cultivate good references independently.

Get on linkedin.com (it's free). And get your references to do likewise.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i was fired from a job a few years ago. things ended very badly. i wanted to inform a client that she signed her contract under some faulty information but my boss told me i couldnt warn the client. so i warned the client anyway, the client cancelled the contract, and I was fired for it. i wasnt going to waste my time with layers and all that nonsense. i had an interview for another job the next day. when the interviewer asked me why i left, i told her that i was "let go" and then i followed it up with something positive. i read some place that you say that you were let go but then to follow it up with something positive. wish i could remember what i said exactly. But i played it off so well that after i was hired the lady didnt even remember me saying i was "let go." lol.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I was thinking of what to say I want to say somthing positive and not really say I was let go or fired more so that I wanted to better myself but I cant say that cause then it looks as if I am bashing the co. ughhh I am so frustrated with what to say lol. This is so hard. I know that the co. .was getting slow. but I cant refer to that. I did want to leave prior to this cause I wasnt going to get a promotion anywhere in the near future?


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

1st sunflower breath... ok you got fired and yes times are hard but stress don't help.

yes i agree you stood your ground and lost your job for it.

now get your resum out dust it off and clean it up, put all your good stuff in there for your skills and usually applications ask if they can contact your last employeer (you can say no) but remember that most companies can only say, got to work on time or basics (or they border getting sued over slander) so use another past job as a job referrence and say things when asked...

why did the past company let you go... "the company was going in another direction then i wanted to go" that type of thing don't lie but don't up play either you or them in that case.

strive to point out the good jobs you had and use those points...

how long did you work at the last place?


----------



## sooner2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

momof6girls said:


> why did the past company let you go... "the company was going in another direction then i wanted to go" that type of thing don't lie but don't up play either you or them in that case.


This. Focus on the positives you have to offer. Also, try using a recruiter to help find you a job. They are usually free and can get you a lot of exposure.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sunflower said:


> Ya I was thinking of what to say I want to say somthing positive and not really say I was let go or fired more so that I wanted to better myself but I cant say that cause then it looks as if I am bashing the co. ughhh I am so frustrated with what to say lol. This is so hard. I know that the co. .was getting slow. but I cant refer to that. I did want to leave prior to this cause I wasnt going to get a promotion anywhere in the near future?


well, you dont want to mention the company at all really. I said something to the effect of the positive i learned from the situation (but did not specifically say what the situation was) and followed by asking a question about their company. I said something like, "it was a positive experience because i learned..." and i said how what i learned would apply to some new technique the company was using. then i asked more about the technique of their company. Once you ask a question your back in control.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

There is a middle ground. 

You tell your prior employer to sign an agreement saying they will tell any company that asks - that they laid you off. Tell them if they won't sign such an agreement you WILL get a lawyer and sue for retaliation. And you will also file a harrasment complaint with the EEOC. 

If you are calm and determined they will agree to this. Because it is free - where as defending a lawsuit/eeoc investigation is very expensive.





sunflower said:


> Ya I was thinking of what to say I want to say somthing positive and not really say I was let go or fired more so that I wanted to better myself but I cant say that cause then it looks as if I am bashing the co. ughhh I am so frustrated with what to say lol. This is so hard. I know that the co. .was getting slow. but I cant refer to that. I did want to leave prior to this cause I wasnt going to get a promotion anywhere in the near future?


----------



## Big Bear (Feb 11, 2010)

My heart really goes out to you, I've been there and it just sucks. From an Employers Practice point of view, your prior company stepped in it big time and I don't think you know how much power you have in this situation. Look up EPLI claim on google and see if anything sounds familiar to you. If you would like clarifiation don't hesitate to ask.


----------

